# 1970's Seiko 7019-5010



## KeithP (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi There,

I recently had passed to me my fathers watch. This is the watch I remember him wearing every day for years and years when I was young. In fact, it was only in the late 80's he stopped wearing it when the pin broke that hold the band to the body.

I have replaced the pin, however on closer inspection there is a slight crack on the link that goes into the body.

I was wondering if it was possible to replace that link, as I do not want to replace the entire band, as it is the original one, and I would like to keep it as I remember it!

I also discosvered the glass has a crack in it now, which I would also like to replace, with either a new one, or a good second hand one.

I assume I will also need seals for the winder and the bezel (plus any others I may not know about).

If anyone has, or knows where I can get these from, It would be greatly appreciated.

Logged


----------



## KeithP (Jan 23, 2008)

KeithP said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I recently had passed to me my fathers watch. This is the watch I remember him wearing every day for years and years when I was young. In fact, it was only in the late 80's he stopped wearing it when the pin broke that hold the band to the body.
> 
> ...


Hello All,

I am still looking and I really am getting desperate! I really want to restore this watch, but none of my local watch makers have been able to obtain the required seals. I have someone who can make a glass for me, but without the seals, I dont want to proceed!

Alternatively, if anyone could give me part numbers, It may help me track them down!

Regards

Keith


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Keith









I would first try our host, Roy at RLT (above), thouigh I don't know if he routinely does 'outside' repairs.

If not, a lot of members use Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs (Google for details) - the crystal and gaskets shouldn't be a problem.

Re the links, a picture would be useful. I should imagine many of us have Seiko bracelet 'bits' we could cannibalise. New bracelets are a problem but there are copies and used ones about on t'bay. You need to know the width between the lugs which the bracelet attaches to (probably 19mm) and the way the bracelet attaches (full width, straight or curved end piece etc.)

Best regards,

Graham


----------



## KeithP (Jan 23, 2008)

grey said:


> Welcome to the forum Keith
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.



















are pictures of the watch.

The gap in the body for the bracelet to go into is 11mm.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

